# [SOLVED] Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive



## mshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

I replaced my Windows 7 home computer with a Windows 8 computer. For moving document files to the new computer, I figured I'd be able to remove the old 'C' drive (NTFS) and connect it to the new computer via a SATA-to-USB adapter. However, when the USB drive connects, Windows 8 does not recognize it and implies it needs to be formatted(?)

What is causing this? The drive is back into the old computer, and it works fine ... is there something I can do to it while it's in the old computer that wouldn't destroys document files, but make it compatible with what I'm trying to do? Any other ideas??

TIA & cheerios from the Avalon Peninsula :whistling:


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

Make and model of the old computer?

As unlikely as it may seem, it sounds like the hard drive from the old computer may be plugged into a raid controller and formatted as such which would make the drive visible in the win 8 machine but it would not recognize the format.


----------



## mshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*



Tomshawk said:


> Make and model of the old computer?
> 
> As unlikely as it may seem, it sounds like the hard drive from the old computer may be plugged into a raid controller and formatted as such which would make the drive visible in the win 8 machine but it would not recognize the format.


Thanks for a prompt reply! 

I built the old computer on top of an Asus HDMI mobo. It should have been a standard SATA drive, configured normally as a NTFS system drive. Would its 2Tb size have anything to do with it? It is also a WD "Green" drive. Let me know if I can provide additional info ...


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

can we get the exact model number of the motherboard?


----------



## mshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*



Tomshawk said:


> can we get the exact model number of the motherboard?


I'll have to provide that for you after I get home.

Coincidentally, the SATA-to-USB3 drive enclosure I intended to use with this drive has arrived. I could also try troubleshooting this by using it instead of the SATA-to-USB adapter(?)


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

Sure, you can try it, it cant hurt


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

It sounds like your adapter is not getting enough power or is failed. Be sure you are using the power adapter and that the power is plugged directly into the wall socket and not through a surge protector or extension cord. Be sure to plug the USB cable into the back USB port and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker. Same if you are using an enclosure. B


----------



## mshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*



Tomshawk said:


> can we get the exact model number of the motherboard?


The Asus mobo is a "P5E-VM HDMI" ...:whistling:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

Definitely a power issue. Does your usb to sata adapter have a power plug?
You would be so much better off just plugging the old drive into the new desktop and you can read off whatever you want that way. Those usb to sata adapters have always been hit or miss anyway.


----------



## mshaffer (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*



Rich-M said:


> Definitely a power issue. ...


Nope ... as it turns out the problem was with the adapter's communication link, not the power to the drive. I tried the same with someone else's exact Vantec adapter and it worked fine. Because I had received the SATA-to-USB3 enclosure I ultimately wanted the drive in, I went ahead and put it together, and it works perfectly.

Thanks to all for at least letting me know what I was trying to do should have worked, and thereby pointing me in the right (i.e., correct) direction. :grin:

Cheerios from the Avalon ...


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Windows 8 wants to format Win7 drive*

Great why not mark this solved in the first post under "Thread Tools" in the first post.


----------

